# Audi Confirms Driver Line-Up for New Audi R18



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt, January 24, 2011 - Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich has managed to sign all nine drivers who mounted the podium after last year’s historical one-two-three Audi finish in the 24 Hours of Le Mans for Le Mans in 2011. The drivers who compete for the Intercontinental Le Mans Cup (ILMC) for Audi are also confirmed.


* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Interesting to note that Bernhard is the full season driver in the second R18. He struggled in the R15, even to an extent last year, but did sterling work in the Porsche RS Spyder and the Penske Daytona Prototype in '09. Maybe his experience in low-powered, heavier cars will help.

And notice that aside from performance balancing that Audi doesn't confirm or deny the presence of wider tires on the R15. Mike Fuller says that such an event is unlikely, while Marshall Pruett has told me that he's sticking to his guns, and both say that they've gleaned their info from Audi Sport personel. Audi muddying the waters there?


----------

